# Paid tipsters from blogabet



## bet-ex (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi guys.
The paid tipsters are a topic with that no doubt has permanently entered the internet bettors small world. 
Although it has been explained many times, a lot of people still are stuffing scammers pockets. They promise a great wins based on their (fake) archives, and then after some loses in real life, well... They don't even respond to your mail 
Why is that, and why scammers are still doing well? The answer is simple: because people pay for tips without even checking the the credibility of the services they are buying.
I know this because I've been there. The only thing i earned, was the frustration.
It Got to the point where it's difficult to find *any* reliable source in this endless ocean of scam... And that's pissing me off, because services which are monitored, verified and know exactly what they are doing stay unrecognized.
After the year of experience in this "business" i found them. And from this moment i started investing for real, earning about 40% of my bankroll on average from month to month.
The Tipsters I have chosen were subjected to a very strict selection (*4 monitored on blogabet.com, 1 on mybigpartner.com - stats below*) and are played by me consequently for about 6 months now, without a losing one yet.

*But you don't have to believe in my words. I want to share with you my experience.*
If you are interested, just ask me on my mail (*betting-exchange@2.pl*) and to the *1 November* i will give you free access to their tips sended directly to your mail address.
You can choose 2 tipsters for a test and see for yourself how betting with a professional looks like, and check if the tips you get really come from the original source.
Additionally I will help you explain bankroll management used by each tipster and their strategy used to maximize the profit, just to make sure you will bet with them the right way. 

Ok maybe it looks good, but very likely you would like to ask... what's my interest in it? No problem.
If you'll like your free trial and you will want to continue betting with these tipsters, you can buy their subsription from me 3 times cheaper than the original price.
With that thing, I will be able get some money back for their subscriptions and you will have access to the verified tipsters practically just for a few bucks.
*Typical win-win situation* 

*Im giving free trials only to the 1 November, so the sooner you will write on my mail, the more days free you will have!
Contact: betting-exchange@2.pl *


The present stats of tipsters (blogabet.com):






Stats of tipster monitored on mybigpartner:




_You will get names of tipsters, links to their sites and history of every placed bet on PM. (yep, still betting-exchange@2.pl)
then you will be able to fairly decide which 2 suits you the most._

People who know the subject know that a good tipster starts from 10% stable yield.
Yield from above 20% says it's a really fat shark 

If you don't know what does this yield thing exactly mean i will explain it the most simple i can - It's a ratio of money placed on bets to money won.
So for example 25% yield means that tipster was winning about 25% on average from every bet he made. And that's where the profit comes from.
This combined with acceptable ammount of picks, win rate and odd average is much more effective judging index that just "units won" because we're looking for stable long term profit,
so if you are going to treat it as gambling rather than investment I'm afraid my services are not for you.  

Okay... and I think that's all.
If you have any questions you can always ask me on mail i will answer to everything up to 24 hours.
*Cheers!*​


----------

